# singing bridge



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Anyone know if the river is open and ice free? Pm's if you need to. Thank you


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

Ralph Smith said:


> Anyone know if the river is open and ice free? Pm's if you need to. Thank you


Ralph, it wasn't open as of last Friday. It might be now with all the run off..

Sent from my bloody fingertips


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

yep I came threw there last week as well it was all locked up... and the snowed in as well not a plow has been n there all winter... that was last Tuesday the 25th....


----------



## JigginRod (Dec 29, 2010)

It was unfishable on Monday.


----------



## herb09 (Jan 11, 2009)

It's fishable today.

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

Raging chocolate milk and ice chunks.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

ralph there ain't no perchies at the singing bridge:lol:


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

woodie slayer said:


> ralph there ain't no perchies at the singing bridge:lol:


:lol: No, but not too far to the north inside them docks there are Just miss the silver, going to have to get some waders one day and start again


----------



## steelieagw81 (Jun 19, 2008)

went over it on thursday afternoon and it was like said high raging chocolate milk with ice flows and the rifle was even way worse


----------



## steelieagw81 (Jun 19, 2008)

I'd give it a few days most of the snow upstream has melted


----------

